# Friends of Berthoud Pass avy clinic



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Friends of Berthoud Pass
P.O. Box 48063
Denver, CO 80204
[email protected]
www.berthoudpass.org


Friends of Berthoud Pass Hosts Avalanche Education Clinic

This workshop will provide backcountry travelers with an overview of avalanche awareness, avoidance, rescue and forecasting methods and skills. In a classroom setting, Halsted Morris, one of the most respected and experienced avalanche educators in the country, will cover topics such as how factors like weather, snowpack and terrain contribute to avalanche hazard.

The classroom session will be followed by an on-snow session where participants will practice snow-pit analysis and share first-hand knowledge on how to read and interpret terrain features and snow behavior.

In the spirit of preserving the legacy of Berthoud Pass, FOBP strives to empower the recreating public with potentially life-saving knowledge and skills.


*WHAT:* FOBP Avalanche Clinic
Classroom Session

*WHEN:	* December 8th, 2004 
7:00-10:00 p.m.

*WHERE:	* Better Business Bureau
1020 Cherokee St, Denver, CO
www.denverbbb.org/directions.html

*COST:* $10 members, $15 guests

Friends of Berthoud Pass is a non-profit collective of outdoor and backcountry enthusiasts dedicated to preserving the legacy of public recreation on Berthoud Pass. FOBP works cooperatively with policymakers, preservationists, historians, land managers, other stakeholders and the general public to insure the future sustainability of Berthoud Pass. For more information visit www.berthoudpass.org.

*
To register, send your full name and email to: [email protected]*


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Just a bit more info...

The on-snow is a really more of a practicum since if we billed it as a "avy course" we'd run headlong into permiting and liability issues with the USFS. Instead we'll be out there working together like a study group before mid-terms. If you know the most about a certain portion of what we're doing, you are the "instructor" for that portion.

That said, we'll have former patrollers and professional guides who are certified avy and OEC instructors on hand, as well as local dirtbags who know more about the terrain and snowpack up there than anyone. Trust me, the on-snow will bring together several hundred combined years of expertise. I guarantee everyone will walk away learning something new.

The on-snow sessions will be at The Pass. Not sure about dates for that yet. 

Drop a line to [email protected] with your full name and reserve yourself a spot.


----------

